
Show HN: Header-only C library for arbitrarily deep neural nets - fuzzc0re
https://github.com/fuzznets/libartificial
======
qmmmur
What an excellent and clear codebase. I know it's relatively small to other
projects but there is a clear and observable effort to make the thoughts of
the programmer transparent.

~~~
fuzzc0re
Thank you so much for the feedback! This is my first project in C so it means
the world to me. I try to follow all the best practices in the hope that
others might want to contribute someday.

